# ενεργητική / παθητική νομιμοποίηση = standing to sue / to be sued



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Επειδή στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί μια μάλλον λανθασμένη απόδοση, να καταθέσω λίγα ευρήματα και ας αναλάβουν οι ειδικοί τη συνέχεια.

Στο _Introduction to Greek Law_ (στη δική μου παμπάλαια έκδοση του 1988):

15.IV. A. Capacity and standing to sue
According to article 68 of the Code of Civil Procedure, 'he who has a direct legal interest may request judicial protection' [...] This provision grants standing to sue (νομιμοποίηση) only to persons whose substantive rights constitute the object of the relief sought in the action.

Στο *standing* της Wikipedia:
In law, _standing_ or _locus standi_ is the term for the ability of a party to demonstrate to the court sufficient connection to and harm from the law or action challenged to support that party's participation in the case. In the United States, the current doctrine is that a person cannot bring a suit challenging the constitutionality of a law unless the plaintiff can demonstrate that the plaintiff is (or will imminently be) harmed by the law. Otherwise, the court will rule that the plaintiff "lacks standing" to bring the suit, and will dismiss the case without considering the merits of the claim of unconstitutionality. To have a court declare a law unconstitutional, there must be a valid reason for the lawsuit. The party suing must have something to lose in order to sue unless it has automatic standing by action of law.

*ενεργητική νομιμοποίηση = standing to sue
παθητική νομιμοποίηση = standing to be sued
μη νομιμοποίηση = lack of standing*


----------

